# What is the best way to enlarge the screw holes on a metal baseplate DiMarzio pickup?



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey guys, what is the best way to enlarge the screw holes on a DiMarzio 6'er pickup that has the metal baseplate? I want to make them bigger as the direct mount screws are larger than the stock holes but I need to do so without ruining the holes.  Any tips?  I wish they used the acrylic ones like on the 7's, those are much easier to enlarge when needed!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Edroz (Jul 26, 2008)

a drill and a metal drill bit.

quickest, cleanest and easiest way to do it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2008)

That's what I was figuring, I have a hand drill and a router + drill bit attachment. Do I have to worry about the potential safety issue of metal chipping off while drilling or if I use the hand-held drill as it is quite a bit slower than the router could that bypass that? I'm always worried about safety stuff when it comes to issues like this!  Thanks for the response Ed!


----------



## Edroz (Jul 26, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> That's what I was figuring, I have a hand drill and a router + drill bit attachment. Do I have to worry about the potential safety issue of metal chipping off while drilling or if I use the hand-held drill as it is quite a bit slower than the router could that bypass that? I'm always worried about safety stuff when it comes to issues like this!  Thanks for the response Ed!




nah, you should be good with even the lowest power drill or hand held router that you can attach a metal bit to . 

you can probably get away with a drill bit slightly smaller than the existing hole in the dimarzio and just slowly bore it out... i did just that to one of the sperzel tuners on my blue 727 to accomodate a .64 and it worked like a charm.

EDIT: just call me if you have any other questions about it


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks for the help man!


----------

